# apple tv en media center



## nico_22fr (4 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite débrider mon apple tv dernière version.
J'ai consulté beaucoup de page mais j'ai pas trouvé de tuto clair et récent.
mon but est d'installer un soft qui me permette de lire des films divx.... à partir du mac ou d'un disque externe ....
j'espère avoir des retours d'expérience

merci


----------



## fpoil (4 Février 2010)

gratuit: atvusbcreator version osx en récupérant sur le net le dernier firmware de l'atv, lancer l'appli et lire les tutos
payant : 49 $ (à peur près 39 euros) atvflash, rien à faire, récupérer l'appli, connecter une clé usb, formater la clé, lancer l'appli et créer son patchstick,  brancher la clé sur atv, éteindre et rallumer l'atv, éteindre et rallumer une nouvelle fois... voilà c'est fait, reste plus qu'à utiliser sa télécommande apple pour lancer le smart installer de nitotv (dans le menu NITO) installer xbmc ou boxee ou les deux par le menu adéquat


----------



## nico_22fr (5 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

je viens d'installer nito tv xbmc j'ai fais les mises à jour tout est ok 
je peux lire le dd via usb et mon mac via xbmc
j'ai juste un petit soucis j'ai des films en hd environ 4/6 go que je lance lvia xbmc de mon mac (en réseau) ou via le dd en usb l'image saccade légèrement c'est très désagréable et du coup ça rend le système inutilisable
est-ce que quelqu'un a une idée

merci


----------



## fpoil (5 Février 2010)

Si c'est du 1080p : normal tu atteints les limites hardware de l'ATV. Seule solution à ce jour : acheter une broadcom crystal sur ebay à 20-25 euros, jouer du tournevis, installer les drivers qui vont bien et la dernière nightybuild d'xbmc pour osx sachant que c'est un work in progress mais s'améliore de jour en jour

Si c'est du 720p moins normal encore que cela dépend ce que tu appelles "légères saccades" : dans toutes les scènes ou sur des travelling par exemple...

Enfin, la taille d'un fichier HD ne veux rien dire en soi, ce qui compte déjà plus c'est le bitrate (débit) et à priori tu peux l'afficher dans xbmc lorsque tu lis un film mais je ne sais pas comment on fait avec l'apple remote sur l'ATV... je testerai ce soir


----------

